# Standard American.



## breakup

Who made the Standard American trumpet, the engraving clearly says "Standard American" surrounded by a floral design engraving, which is different than the "American Standard" by King. If it's just a variation of the wording by King, OK, but I would like to know?

I forgot to ask, if anyone knows something about this horn, how good is it?

http://www.auctiva.com/hostedimages/...0,0,0&format=0

this is what mine looks like,

http://www.ebay.com/itm/361368258985...:MEBIDX:IT


----------

